# Some questions about stocking tetras and guppies



## junaid368 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm nearing the end of my nitrogen cycle on my 29 gallon tank. Its my first one and i'm running AC 70 with a stock light, and some plants. Will be adding some driftwood and river rock as well.

At the moment i'm considering several types of tetras, and guppies. Although I've been told guppies can be a pain for beginners as they are live bearers and perhaps not very compatiable with tetras?

I am considering 2 or 3 schools of 6 or 7 fish each. Is that too much? 
Secondly, are there certain species of tetras that are more compatible with fancy guppies?

I will most likely have a school of cardinal tetras, and another of either congo tetras or slivertip and one of posssibly guppies.

I may also add a few nerite snails in the future to take care of possible algae.

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

The only problem I could see would be Serpae tetras nipping at their fins, but in my experience as long as there are enough, the tetras keep to themselves


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i would go with the congo tetra as they get medium sized for tetra and some guppies. corys are fun fish and that will take care of all the levels of the tank. guppies are not hard they are really easy to keep and if you get only males you will not have a breeding problem. if you go for both sexes of guppies remember you really need at least 2 females per male or they male can harass the female to the point of death.


----------



## junaid368 (Jun 26, 2013)

Okay this is what I am considering so far:

A school of cardinal tetras, zebra danios, male guppies, and a few ghost shrimp. I probly sound like an idiot, but do you guys think they will get along?


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

The tetras move very quickly. The guppies might not like that.


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

Just my opinion, but I learned to stay away from ghost shrimp, at least the ones they sell out here.. They've shown to be super aggro and have actually taken down quite a few of my smaller guppies. Just remember that guppies don't really school, they swim all over the place and any offspring they produce will likely feed the tetras. As far as tetra go, I've had black and white skirt, neon, gold neon, glow light, black neon, albino black neon, blind cave, bleeding heart, serpae and emperor. I would have to say that the combo of neons, black neons and glow light offer a great color variation and will sometimes school together.


----------



## junaid368 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hmm I was doubtful of the guppies from the beginning, i think i'll replace them with congo tetras as I *think I saw them at my LFS. Perhaps replace the shrimp with some nerite snails?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I keep 4 guppies (One male 3 females) with 12 ember tetras, and in the past I've kept guppies with lemon tetras, black skirts, candy canes, cardinals....a whole mess of things.

It's totally do-able if you want to do that.

If you do shrimp, do amano shrimp, its a bit risky to do smaller shrimp with guppies, although I am doing it to debatable degrees of success.....but nerite snails are also nice and kept with my fish.


----------



## junaid368 (Jun 26, 2013)

HybridHerp said:


> I keep 4 guppies (One male 3 females) with 12 ember tetras, and in the past I've kept guppies with lemon tetras, black skirts, candy canes, cardinals....a whole mess of things.
> 
> It's totally do-able if you want to do that.
> 
> If you do shrimp, do amano shrimp, its a bit risky to do smaller shrimp with guppies, although I am doing it to debatable degrees of success.....but nerite snails are also nice and kept with my fish.


Aww man now i'm on the fence again. I would really like to get the guppies. Now i'm thinking a school of cardinals, zebra danios and some guppies.

Would it be better to get all male guppies (an even number i suppose would be better?) or should there be a male-female ratio ?\

Another option i'm considering is to ditch the tetras and have 2 schools of danios with the guppies.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

My guppies are with fire reds. My shrimps are doing well. It is heavily planted but they are always out.not hiding or scared


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i had guppies with large tetras and they did just fine not nipping or anything. the columbian tetra did eat babies every now and the but the population of guppies still grew. ghost shrimp should be ok but might not breed cause some need salt/brackish water to live and grow. i have found odd numbers are more pleasing to the eye for schooling fish or any thing in general. as for ratio of male to female guppies you need at least 2 females for every male 3 or 4 is even better but guppies can have as few as 5 and i have had as many as 75 from one female at a time. if you are worried about over crowding i would go all males. males have more color any way. yes i breed gupps and shrimp lol and columbian tetras from time to time lol


----------



## junaid368 (Jun 26, 2013)

wicca27 said:


> i had guppies with large tetras and they did just fine not nipping or anything. the columbian tetra did eat babies every now and the but the population of guppies still grew. ghost shrimp should be ok but might not breed cause some need salt/brackish water to live and grow. i have found odd numbers are more pleasing to the eye for schooling fish or any thing in general. as for ratio of male to female guppies you need at least 2 females for every male 3 or 4 is even better but guppies can have as few as 5 and i have had as many as 75 from one female at a time. if you are worried about over crowding i would go all males. males have more color any way. yes i breed gupps and shrimp lol and columbian tetras from time to time lol


great! i think i'll stick with all males. Thanks for the info.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

i love my serpae tetras but they can be jerks. I would be concerned pairing them with guppies or anything with long fins


----------



## bennyjam (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a bunch of tetras and I had 3 guppies. Now I have 2...again. And that's the second mysterious male guppy disappearance I've had. Dun dun dun! I think it starts with fin nipping and then the violence escalates.


----------



## junaid368 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok I have finalized my list (hopefully)

7 zebra danios
6 male guppies
7 other type of danio (pearl maybe?)
1 male dwarf gourami


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I would recommend switching your "7 other type of danio" to Tetras or Barbs that would stay to the lower half of the tank. If not, most of these fish will be in the upper part of the tank. 

I would recommend looking into Cherry Barbs (males are red while the females are brown) or Rummynose Tetras (may be sensitive though).


----------



## junaid368 (Jun 26, 2013)

Chrisinator said:


> I would recommend switching your "7 other type of danio" to Tetras or Barbs that would stay to the lower half of the tank. If not, most of these fish will be in the upper part of the tank.
> 
> I would recommend looking into Cherry Barbs (males are red while the females are brown) or Rummynose Tetras (may be sensitive though).


cool thanks!


----------

